# Neve Portalegre 20.01.2009



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Como prometido, venho aqui deixar um pequeno testemunho e partilhar alguns momentos vividos no dia de ontem.

Surpreendentemente esta é a terceira vez que neva em Portalegre, neste Outono-Inverno !!!

Os videos e fotos não têm o impacto e beleza das do dia 10.01, pois como se sabe a noite anterior foi relativamente amena (temperatura a rondar os 3º 4º) e porque tinha chovido. Neste episódio, a temperatura não era de facto tão baixa que permitisse grande acumulaçao. Outro factor tem que ver com o facto deste nevão ter ocorrido em dia de semana, assim, não tive grande disponibilidade para poder captar os melhores momentos nos melhores locais.Ainda assim fica aqui o registo:


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2009 às 23:10)

Só o facto de ter sido a 3ª vez este inverno, é surpreendente!

É sempre um bom registo a preservar!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 23:23)

A primeira foto foi as oito da manhã (700m), no inicio da subida para S.Mamede.Mas como tinha que ir trabalhar, em vez de subir desci. A partir dai e na cidade (438m) começou a nevar, principalmente entre as 9 e as 10 da manha.Durante o dia foram caindo aguaceiros de neve, mas fracos.O último, mas moderado foi entre as 17.20 e as 17.30. À hora do almoço fui ao alto de S.Mamede (1025m).Havia neve, mas já muita havia derretido.No entanto a serra estava lindissima!!!


----------



## Nuno (21 Jan 2009 às 23:30)

Excelente, grandes fotos companheiro, que belo Outono-Inverno, que venham mais dias assim, este pais fica lindo de branco sem duvida.

Um abraço


----------



## amarusp (21 Jan 2009 às 23:38)

Fotos raras e de rara beleza!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2009 às 23:39)

Nuno disse:


> Excelente, grandes fotos companheiro, que belo Outono-Inverno, que venham mais dias assim, este pais fica lindo de branco sem duvida.
> 
> Um abraço



Obrigado.Só tenho pena de não ter podido tirar o dia. Finalmente um Inverno "á antiga"!!! O épisódio só é relevante pelo facto de ser nesta região. Pois relativamente a fotos os nossos amigos de Bragança, Loriga, Covilhã ...(nunca mais vi por aqui quem enviava fotos do P.N. da Peneda-Gerez) etc, etc, etc ...têm oportunidade de tirar, essas sim, grandes fotos, fantásticos postais !!! Parabéns a todos eles pela qualidade das fotos expostas .


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Parabéns pela reportagem; excelente.


----------



## ACalado (21 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

belas fotos adorei principalmente as da serra de São Mamede  
venha mais neve


----------



## iceworld (22 Jan 2009 às 00:02)

3ª vez
Grande época


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2009 às 01:33)

Grande MeteoPtg! 

Excelente registo! Muito bom.

Obrigsado pela partilha!

Este Fim-de-Semana, complemento com as minhas fotos no alto de São Mamede, que são do aguaceiro que referes entre as 17h20 e as 17h30. Lá encima durou um pouco mais, aliás eu cheguei junto à placa dos 1025 mts eram 16h34 e esteve sempre a nevar, ora fraquinho, ora micro flocos, ora  graupel. Estive ali mesmo à volta de 40 minutos e subi para o alto da serra, propriamente dito, já passavam das 17h e aí começou a nevar de forma impressionante (já tive oportunidade de deixar algumas fotos no tópico fotográfico do Boris  )
Não eram flocos muito grandes e exuberantes (como eu pessoalmente gosto ), mas a intensidade era tal e puxado a vento, que se poderia considerar uma verdadeira blizard . Eu filmei, depois posto o filme também. Em pouco mais de 10 minutos, ficou tudo branco aí com uns 2cm.

Este foi sem dúvida um dos locais menos comuns onde nevou a 20 de Janeiro de 2009 (o outro é a Serra de Monchique no Algarve ). Só por esse facto já merece destaque, mas se a isso lhe agregamos que é a terceira nevada na cidade neste Outono/Inverno , bem ai é mesmo de ficar  . Que Inverno em grande, que Grande Inverno!!!

MeteoPtg obrigado por estares sempre encima do acontecimento, aí na capital do distrito! 
Gostaria de terminar este post com uma _quote_ tua, do dia de ontem, no tópico do seguimento especial do Boris. Pois em poucas palavras chegaste ao coração de cada um de nós, e falo por mim, pois é esse o sentimento que temos sempre que sucedem estes eventos meteorológicos no nosso Portugal e os seguimos aqui a cada segundo, através de cada membro desta extensa família meteoiberiana! 



MeteoPtg disse:


> Eu falo por mim, neste momentos dá vontade de estar na net a partilhar estes momentos, dá vontade de ir para a rua, estar neste sitio e naquele, mas ali é que deve ser espectacular, ir de carro o ir a pé.*É uma alegria enorme, uma ansiedade.Quero estar em todo o lado ao mesmo tempo. Captar todos os cenários.É incrivel a sensação!!!*


----------



## vitamos (22 Jan 2009 às 09:52)

Obrigado pelas fotos e vídeos! Muito bom 

Surpreendente por ser a terceira vez este Inverno? Sem dúvida! Mas o que é certo é que nos Invernos dos últimos anos Portalegre tem sido uma das privilegiadas pela visita do elemento branco (como bem documentas em tópicos de outros Invernos).

Assim sendo torna-se uma lista de cidades desejáveis para habitar nos Invernos aqui do nosso rectângulo 

E venham mais fotos este ano


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jan 2009 às 10:07)

Obrigado pela partilha das fotos e videos.
Portalegre uma terra de extremos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2009 às 11:44)

actioman disse:


> Grande MeteoPtg!
> 
> Excelente registo! Muito bom.
> 
> ...


^
Põe aqui também as tuas fotos. O tópico é sobre Portalegre, S.Mamede...o Norte Alentejano.Pena é que só nos dois é que ainda vamos representando a região !!!


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2009 às 14:53)

MeteoPtg disse:


> ^
> Põe aqui também as tuas fotos. O tópico é sobre Portalegre, S.Mamede...o Norte Alentejano.Pena é que só nos dois é que ainda vamos representando a região !!!



Estou um pouco perto de vocês, mas aqui não há disso


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Boas fotos

Este ano o Alto Alentejo está em grande estilo


----------



## Angelstorm (22 Jan 2009 às 18:36)

Excelentes fotos, de uma região também bela por natureza.
Pena o ano passado não ter sido assim, porque a minha cara-metade esteve aí a dar aulas em Portalegre, e eu também aí fui de vez em quando, e nunca houve nada de especial, e agora são nevões uns atrás de outros.


----------



## jmll (23 Jan 2009 às 20:48)

Em Campo Maior ficamos pela agua-neve.
Acho que podia ter caido mais faltou mesmo precipitaçao


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

Peço desculpa pela demora, mas só agora me foi possível "pendurar" aqui o resto das fotografias relativas a este evento em particular, que apenas afectou, tanto quanto sei, a zona de Portalegre, alguns arredores e claro a serra de S. Mamede.

Optei por trazer para aqui as fotos que já tinha colocado no tópico:
Seg. Especial - «Bóris» - Chuva, Neve, Vento e ondulação forte -19/22 Janeiro

Acho que assim tem mais lógica e é mais fácil de alguém encontrar o registo.



> Acabei por fazer uma visita relâmpago à Serra de São Mamede esta tarde e eis parte do resultado:
> 
> Apenas havia vestígios de neve e os microflocos lá iam precipitando, sem apenas deixarem marcas a não ser no vidro do carro.
> Mas ao chegar ao cruzamento que tem a placa dos 1025 mts, começou a nevar um pouco mais. Estive por ali mesmo (junto à dita placa), a filmar e a apreciar a tímida queda de neve. Depois já perto das 17h30 subi até ao alto de São Mamede e foi chegar e começar a debitar flocos à maneira. Em cerca de 10 minutos ficou tudo branquinho . Havia por lá um grupo de espanhóis e mais 2 ou 3 carros, era vê-los todos a fugirem como o diabo da cruz. Eu olha, sabendo que é um pouco imprudente , pensei que fosse o que Deus quisesse e fiquei!
> ...



A estas fotografias ainda tenho a acrescentar as seguintes;

Momento da "Blizzard", mal conseguia abrir os olhos e até respirar me era difícil.












Esta tirei sem flash, parecia que era de noite 







Como já referi, tudo rapidamente se cobriu de branco por todos os lados e superfícies:
































Ainda tive tempo de me adentrar no bosque, é realmente uma sensação única o vislumbrar a cor branca em cada quadrante. Apenas eu e o som do vento nos pinheiros...







As árvores ficam um espanto enquanto neva:












Ainda antes de descer registei algumas fotos com o tal fenómeno, conhecido como sincelo :












E quando dei por mim, já estava a anoitecer. Com cuidado e uma sensação de gratificante satisfação, lá iniciei a descida e o regresso a casa .












Tenho ainda estes dois vídeos, que não podia deixar de partilhar convosco.

O primeiro com um registo de queda de graupel. Quem ainda não souber o que é, aqui tem um registo visual. Apesar de semelhante ao granizo, se olhar-mos com mais atenção veremos que este é de bolas mais leves (facilmente esmagas entre os dedos), enquanto o granizo é muito mais sólido (gelo). A sua génese também é muito diferente. 



E por último um resumo da espectacular hora e meia que passei neste memorável dia, na serra mais elevada do Alentejo  a apenas 50 kms da minha casa   .


Um abraço colegas e venham mais destes episódios neste frio Inverno de 2009!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

Bemmm que belas fotoreportagem  mesmo esplêndida.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 14:05)

Mais uma boa reportagem 

Para quem não sabe o que é graupel têm aqui um vídeo muito didático


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

actioman disse:


> Peço desculpa pela demora, mas só agora me foi possível "pendurar" aqui o resto das fotografias relativas a este evento em particular, que apenas afectou, tanto quanto sei, a zona de Portalegre, alguns arredores e claro a serra de S. Mamede.
> 
> Mais vale tarde do que nunca!!! Digo-te...valeu a pena a espera. Excelente reportagem!!! Bom video também. A Serra é muito bonita...mas aquelas antenas, aquela casota....humm  o alto daqueles 1025 m.poderiam ser muito mais fantásticos. Concordas?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Jan 2009 às 14:45)

jmll disse:


> Em Campo Maior ficamos pela agua-neve.
> Acho que podia ter caido mais faltou mesmo precipitaçao



Mais um membro Norte Alentejano...e já vão quatro!!! Foi por pouco desta vez!!! Há dois anos nevou ai ?


----------



## iceworld (25 Jan 2009 às 16:36)

Mais um excelente reforço a uma  reportagem 5*


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 17:13)

Fotos muito boas

O segundo video está fantastico


----------



## jmll (25 Jan 2009 às 19:18)

sim nevou ha 2 anos foram so 15 minutos mas caiu qualquer coisa.


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2009 às 22:10)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Mais vale tarde do que nunca!!! Digo-te...valeu a pena a espera. Excelente reportagem!!! Bom video também. A Serra é muito bonita...mas aquelas antenas, aquela casota....humm  o alto daqueles 1025 m.poderiam ser muito mais fantásticos. Concordas?



Concordo plenamente!!

É realmente uma pena, mas enfim é o que temos .

Este memorável Inverno ainda teremos mais e melhor. Eu enquanto não ficar lá preso não descanço .

A todos agradeço as vossas palavras de apreço. Acreditem que cada segundo é vivido em plena divisão do prazer pessoal com a alegria de poder partilhar com cada um de vós as minhas "aventuras" nivosas e não só!


----------



## jonaslor (26 Jan 2009 às 00:39)

parabéns pelas fotos e video e obrigado por partilha-las.


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jan 2009 às 21:36)

Muito bons os registos

3ª vez que a neve aparece por Portalegre neste Outono/Inverno é obra


----------

